# help dog has eaten chocolate :(



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Help monty just ate a square of milk chocolate 


Please tell me he will be ok  and that I don't need to stay up all night?

X


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

He will be ok and you don't need to stay up all night - honest!

B xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank goodness  

Thank you for answering so quickly 
X


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Suzie

I am sure he will be fine hun, my TJ ate a whole packet of windeze capsules once   and i called vets, he said he will probably have loose bowels, but he was fine, little minx  

You can sleep tonight hun


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww Suzie

Hun he will be fine, do you not remember that Lottie ate a 6 pack of Curly Wurly's earlier in the year and it was the wrappers that made her ill rather than the chocolate! 

Teddy doesn't have chocolate because he's fat mainly but my Mum's old dog Winston who we grew up with used to have a packet of Cadbury's Buttons every single night and he lived to 17 so they can't be that harmful! 

Try not to worry, he'll be fine! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

my dog stole an easter egg once and hes still with us 
he never even got the scoots
little booger


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

One square wont do him any harm.  

Chocolate contains theobromine, which is toxic to dogs, but a small amount wont harm him. Its usually if they eat a whole big block and cooking chocolate is much worse. Keep an eye on him, but dont worry too much as he's only had a small amount.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Myra said:


> my TJ ate a whole packet of windeze capsules once  and i called vets, he said he will probably have loose bowels, but he was fine, little minx


  

I can see this turning into a 'what has your dog eaten that s/he shouldn't have?' thread 

Oscar caught a live rat once, he ran round with it in his mouth, I could hear the thing squeaking and it's tail was hanging out of O's mouth   and then ..... gulp, he swallowed it! I had to take him to the vet to sick it back up - the vet was worried that the rat may have been poisoned  Bloomin' dog!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

bless you all 

Blooming dh and his chocolate


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

'Scuse me Suzie he could be hiccuping after drinking a glass of your wine just as easily!  

Axxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

A   

TJ was forever trying to get his head in my wine glass   trust me TJ was so tiny and my wine glass was so big he could have got his whole head in there no problem


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ummm no idea what you mean in our tee total house ?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzie said:


> ummm no idea what you mean in our tee total house ?


Since when  

Seriously he'll be fine!  Teddy eats all sorts of [email protected] albeit not chocolate and he always lives to tell the tale! The mouldy crumpet was definately the low point!

Axxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Awww yuck ! 

It's cider anyhow not wine


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh gawd at the Curly Wurly saga.
He should be fine with just one square suzie.
As I have found out on a number of occasions there are some web pages that calculate the amount of chocolate and dog weight etc.
I wouldn't worry about that amount xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

On Britains worst pet someone was giving their Rottweiler bags and bags of Maltesers!  

I know someone who dips chocolate biscuits in tea for their dog as well!!

He'll be fine hon  

How is his training coming on?

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Phew he is still alive this morning!! 

Saila he is much much much better  and things going to plan at the mo 

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay!! Aw bless him, I've got a moody pregnant chihuahua I can send down to you if you want   She is sooooo moody at the moment!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

My Black Labrador Soot used to eat chocolate like it was going out of fashion - we once bought a big tin of Roses & during the night he eat the lot without eating the wrappers but left ALL the coffee ones - clearly he didnt like those ones - he was the fittest dog in the world and was 18 when we had to have him put down due to his back legs meaning he couldnt move  

Our new black lab pup Sevriano (sevi for short!) - we resolved never to feed him chocolate yet last week he stole a whole tub of chocolate profiteroles which we were thawing for our pudding!! My little dude is like a dustbin and i could eat him up for my tea!! The sexy little dog that he is!!!

XXX


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Glad he's ok Suze 

On a serious note though, I have seen dogs die from chocolate poisoning and its not nice to see. Even if they dont die, having to be induced to vomit is not pleasent for them. Please be very careful about giving your dogs any chocolate and be wary of where you stash your cache. 

Different dogs can tolerate different amounts of chocolate. Continental chocolate is the worst for them and white choc is the least dangerous, but still should not be given.

http://www.vetrica.com/care/dog/chocolate.shtml

/links


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

My MIL's dog once ate a carton of gravy granuals   She was slobbering for england for the next 2 days !!  They had too keep putting buckets of water down for her to drink and leave the backdoor open for peeing  Stoopid dog !!

Their other dog, Penny, ate the settee !!

T xx


----------

